# 4_24_14 Edge



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Hit the edge around 8:30am and picked up a few Ajs then decided to troll for a while. We trolled towards the Nipple then west for a while. Got the boat’s first wahoo! That was the only hit we had for over 2 hours of trolling. Started dropping diamond jigs at a few spots and all we got were big snapper. Called it quits around 1:00 and headed in. The seas were calm and sometimes completely flat and the water was blue at the edge. Great day!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice work and thanks for the report!

Oh, cleaning fish on that table can be a back burner but there's an easy cheep fix!









Jimmy


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

great idea! you're right, it's a back killer


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm glad you posted that. The marina I keep my new boat at has no cleaning station and I've been breaking my back doing it on a dock. Folding plastic table would be perfect.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

And nice fish.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

jjam said:


> Nice work and thanks for the report!
> 
> Oh, cleaning fish on that table can be a back burner but there's an easy cheep fix!
> 
> ...


Your wife is going to be pissed about you using her ironing board for a fish cleaning table and your dress shirts aren't going to look too nice.,


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I use something very similar to this. It is quite stable and works great. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_319450-5143...elves&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=shelves&facetInfo=


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job on the aj's and hoo!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Nice*

What did the hoo hit


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, pics and fish!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks all. The hoo hit a yozuri Bonita (orange black tiger)


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

trolling those yozuri bonita's have caught me lots of yellow fin tuna and wahoo.. what i do is making rig that has a trolling weight added to it.. it ends up being about 20ft. long.. and is deadly.. let me know if ya want the details on the rigging with a trolling weight.. Nice catch!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the idea. i have a few 24oz weights rigged, just never thought to use them on a trembler. will give it a try next time


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super job! NIce Hoo too! Great to hear ya holler on ch68.

You made the right move trolling no more than 2 hours. We put 8 hours into it. Nothing!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Bummer man. The water looked so good I figured you guys would have done well. Wonder if it's the water temp???


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice hoo


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wahoo ! Nice job. Looks like you got plenty of meat to last a while. I love some Wahoo Sashimi !


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

we were running low so glad we finally got some. never tried hoo sashimi. thanks for the idea


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Xpac said:


> Bummer man. The water looked so good I figured you guys would have done well. Wonder if it's the water temp???


Absolutely it is.... but, when ya gotta get off the sand and onto the water, what can ya do LOL!

We will be on it in a couple weeks...

Again, congrats on the Hoo!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice fish


----------

